# Who is your TNC Insurance Provider in Tennessee?



## Dohhmanfu (Dec 25, 2015)

I am insured with Geico and I just found out that my policy doesn't cover me when I start to drive for Uber in a few weeks. Currently, Geico Rideshare policies are in CT, GA, MD, OH, PA, TX, and VA. They have posted on their website that they are trying to expand coverage to all states as quickly as possible.
What insurance company are you Tennessee drivers using for your rideshare policy?
I've checked with 6 different companies and haven't found one that provides coverage yet.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/primary-insurance-in-tn-1-1-2016.51394/


----------

